# Pompano Jigging



## GA Fisherman (Feb 20, 2013)

Been doing some reading lately and wondering how effective an alternative throwing a jig is to the standard double dropper rig? Do you typically have to wade out to throw it since you probably aren't throwing near the lead as when you throw a dropper rig? I would also like to see some pictures of some jigs that have worked for you all in the past. Basically, I would like to know your methods and what has worked for you all in the past...

Thanks to everyone, and as always, Tight Lines!


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah my first time out on the surf I would use my big rod with the dropper rig and then go out with my shorter rod and wade about waist high on the first sand bar and throw a Gotcha out. Would catch ladys, pomps, hard tails.....


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

You got a pomp on a Gotcha?


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Magic Mike said:


> You got a pomp on a Gotcha?


Yeah I was suprised. it was under 12" but still a pompano.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

GA Fisherman said:


> Been doing some reading lately and wondering how effective an alternative throwing a jig is to the standard double dropper rig? Do you typically have to wade out to throw it since you probably aren't throwing near the lead as when you throw a dropper rig? I would also like to see some pictures of some jigs that have worked for you all in the past. Basically, I would like to know your methods and what has worked for you all in the past...


i've wonder this also.


----------

